
Questbotics (kickstarter) edu robot programmed via blocks - patrickg_zill
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1125788449/questbotics-next-level-edu-robot-toy
======
patrickg_zill
I know these guys, they are great people. The Questbotics robot has been
tested and the concept in a way, hearkens back to the Logo / Turtle graphics
days, except it is operating in the real world instead of on screen.

